# Oil rig charts



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Is there a web site or a constantly updated chart published that shows the location by lat/long of every oil rig, stand pipe, gas well, etc., in the Gulf? In the past, I've gotten block charts in LA that shows locations in individulal blocks, butI found thme inaccurate or outdated.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Get a Hilton's Book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks George.

I found them on the web and it seems like this is exactly what I am looking for!

Thanks again.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

You can get them at Outcast, GBBT and Academy


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Where did you find it on the web? Is it the hilton atlas?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

http://realtime-navigator.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=HO&Category_Code=LD


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

There are several ways to check up on rig moves and locations. First, you can purchase "POD" or "Print on demand" Block overlay chart for the Gulf. The "POD" charts are updated through the latest Local Notice to Mariners. From there you can simply check the USCG website to get the weekly updates for the Local Notice to Mariners for any changes. 

You may also want to check out www.rigzone.com I think there is a link to check out rig locations. Good Luck


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

The atlas or the chart?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

The atlas or the chart....what?


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

On the hiltons web site there is an atlas and a chart. Which one has the numbers on it?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

they both do. one is a spiral book the other is a fold up map. you can go to any of the stores mentioned above and see them first hand (I know Outcast had both the last time I was in there):toast


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

ok thanks


----------

